# You know you're a Rockets fan if....



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

(Couple of other team forums are doing it, so thought we should start our own!)

- you feel you understand Chinese culture better than the normal American
- you're looking more like Jeff Van Gundy from watching how the Rockets are playing lately
- you believe you can accomplish anything within 34 seconds
- you're shooting terribly playing a pick-up game, but telling everyone "defense wins championships"
- when asked what is the biggest mystery in life, you answer "why Ryan Bowen is playing in the NBA?"
- you love Head!

add yours!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow, that list is perfect. :laugh:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i dont think i can improve on yao mania's list, but i will at least try to keep the thread going.


-All your friends are above the age of forty and constantly complaining about their bad knees and bad back
-You go to Florida on spring break just to play pick games with the old people
-You once put on stilts and visited China to better understand Yao's cultural adjustment
-You have learned to effectively imitate Dikembe Mutombo's voice


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> i dont think i can improve on yao mania's list, but i will at least try to keep the thread going.
> 
> 
> *-All your friends are above the age of forty and constantly complaining about their bad knees and bad back*
> ...


 :laugh:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

thought of some more...

-you have a 7'6 shawn bradley cut out in your driveway so you can practice dunking on him and sliding down him like a firemen's pole
-at some point this year you have wanted to lay the pimp hand down against david wesley, juwan howard, or derek anderson
-you bleed red


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

-if you can actually understand what Mutombo says...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> -if you can actually understand what Mutombo says...


I doubt anybody can really understand what he's talking bout. His voice sounds like some monsters in WOW or Starcraft


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

-- you watch T-Mac do so much, with such ease, that you begin to think the game of basketball is really simple... you head out to a local gym and try to do pull up 3-pointers with a man in your face, imagining you're T-Mac.... until you airball so much that your teammates deny you the ball and you become the laughingstock of the court


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

- you always believe that moochie norris and ryan bowen are great bait for all-star calibre players from other teams
- you think you are capable of being a Houston Rocket doctor
- you wonder how old dikembe mutombo actually is


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

LOL, great stuff.

-Instead of giving the finger to someone who cuts in front of you on the road, you wag your finger as if to say "not in this house". And yes, I've done it.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

sherwin said:


> -- you watch T-Mac do so much, with such ease, that you begin to think the game of basketball is really simple... you head out to a local gym and try to do pull up 3-pointers with a man in your face, imagining you're T-Mac.... until you airball so much that your teammates deny you the ball and you become the laughingstock of the court


It's happened to me before. Embarressing.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> LOL, great stuff.
> 
> -Instead of giving the finger to someone who cuts in front of you on the road, you wag your finger as if to say "not in this house". And yes, I've done it.



That one is great, I'm definitely going to try that one out.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

- You jump out of your chair and cheer madly whenever TMac scores... even when its just an ordinary lay-up.
- If you're not Chinese, the only word you know in Chinese is "Tomato."
- You'ld like to know if you can write a check.
- You think the best part of the "Shawn Bradley Dunk" is seeing Jon Barry roll around on the floor.
- You'ld hate to admit it, but you come so close to crying like a girl whenever you see the clip of TMac scoring 13 pts in 33 seconds.
- Somewhere, you've scribbled down a five-year plan for the Rockets.
- You insist that Vince Carter's real name is "TMac's Cousin."
- You hate Kobe Bryant with a passion, in fact you throw a fit of rage whenever anyone mentions TMac and Kobe in the same breath.
- You've searched for an unusually large vein in your right shoulder.
- Whenever you see a "Hair Club" commercial, you instantly think of JVG.
- You've neglected to watch at least two of the last five Rockets games.
- You think Mutumbo is a "clean" ball player.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

-You can stand Yao Ming's gross patch of fur on his neck


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

-if you've made a bet where the loser has to kiss a donkey's arss


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

-You've memorized the "Chinese" Shaq said to Yao.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

-you are having sympathy back pains for tmac.


----------

